# Cpt 20600



## celcano (Sep 30, 2014)

My physician did a "Bilateral sternoclavical and 1st and 2nd costocondral joint injections under fluoroscopic guidance."  Do I bill 20600-50 on separate lines or 2600.50 X 3 units?
Thank you for your assistance.


----------

